# Becoming a military family again....scared & hopeful



## wintersun (3 Mar 2014)

My husband was a CPL in the infantry five years ago. We struggled with the amount of time he was away from home. Typically 3/4 of each year for 6 years. After a tour to Afghanistan and the birth of our daughter while he was gone things hit an ultimate low and just about ended our relationship because of time spent away. He ended up not resigning another contract after his first 2 (3yr contracts) were finished. He has been out of the forces since and we have slowly rebuilt and strengthened our relationship back. 

However we are at the stage in our lives were joining back up may provide opportunities for our family that no other type of employment can. He wants to re-enlist as a Supply Tech, telling me that this would allow him to be home almost the entire year with only very short times away from home. However from what I have read on this forum I am thinking that most supply techs spend a lot of time away from home. 

I am hopeful that this could be a new beginning for our family. But also very hesitant because as a spouse I am not sure I can handle him being away from home the majority of a year again. 

Any advice or insight would be very much appreciated.


----------



## ModlrMike (3 Mar 2014)

Given the draw down from Afghanistan will be complete this year, it might be reasonable to make such an assumption. I suggest that the reality may be different from what you expect. There may be a period of lower tempo, but that is not to say we won't spool up again. Supply techs are not immune to long or frequent deployments.


----------



## Zoomie (3 Mar 2014)

Supp tech is a purple trade.  So in all rights, he could be assigned a ship right out of training - I think the Navy is gone lots, didn't the Toronto just come back from 1 year away?  That being said, he has just as much chance being posted to an ASU or Wing - where chances are he won't be touched for a decade.  No guarantees in the CAF - but probably in your favour.


----------



## Sub_Guy (3 Mar 2014)

They rotated the Toronto crew around the 6 month mark


----------

